# My latest litter



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

These little boys and girls are 3 days old. She had 11 but I culled 3 to make it a more manageable litter size for her. I'll post more pictures as they grow 









Out of Spear









By Swarlos


----------



## StellaLuna (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, congrats! Both of the parents are lovely, hopefully the babies will be too!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks StellaLuna 

The babies are growing like crazy and their patterns are coming in nicely. One or two have pink eyes, and the rest are dark. There are at least 2 brindles, and a bunch of lighter shaded ones. I took some pictures of them today so I'll post a couple.

The whole litter









Males









Females - I really like the brindle on the right, I think she'll be sticking around!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the the white tiger brindle.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell, but is the brindle girl on the right broken as well? She's really pretty!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Brindles are so pretty. I should have another litter of brindles in a few days


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awww lush, the little black one looks like the ones from Fidgets latest litter. Love em xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like 4 brindles, 2 broken that look like poor bands or belts, and a PEW.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Got a new picture of my babies, the light grey (dove?) broken female is ADORABLE and I love her blaze! She's second from the right.









Mitzie is ready to pop any time now, she's HUGE and I can feel the babies inside of her. I have a feeling she'll go tonight.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Eeep! They're so cute! A veritable rainbow litter, you got there! I think the gray is probably dove (assuming she is PE).

The light brindles with white spots have such an odd look to them. I love it!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Gah! Where do you live? Probably nowhere near me. XD

But that brindle on the end (all the way to the right) is awesome! I want it!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

You're right - nowhere near you! I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba. Want to take a road trip? :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, lovely babes, such pretty markings!
Poor Mitzie does look fit to pop! Pregnant mice make me smile- with their huge bellies and small pointy noses they look like Lightbulbs to me :lol:


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Some sad news - Mitzie died while giving birth. She had one, I saw it while I was changing her water so I left her alone, and when I checked on her the next day there was still just the one. I went away for the weekend and my sister took care of my mice for me, and she told me that Mitzie had died later on that night. The babies from Spear opened their eyes while I was away, and unfortunately were not handled at all, so they were very wild when I came home. Somehow they had opened their cage and the broken agouti boy and the brindle female had escaped.. So that litter is down to 6 very excitable babies. I've handled them twice a day since Monday and they're already much better. Today I took some pictures of the little wild things. As a side note, I think it's neat how they all have an almost identical mark on their lower back, which their sire also shares.

The 3 brindle boys



























The "almost black" broken boy (he is sold to a pet home!)









My little lilac female, Cricket









And the PEW female









I have some good news too, 3 of my females are 2-3 weeks pregnant (Saffron, Fivel and Stanley) and all 3 have had a litter, so I can't wait to see what I get this time. These big mammas are all bred to Swarlos.









Aaaaaaaaand, my last announcement! Meet my 2 newest females, Betty & Veronica. 
Betty









Veronica


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW, Betty and Veronica are jusdt beautiful! I would like a copy of them for me  congrats!


----------

